# Successful latte art with Sage Duo Temp Pro?



## filthynines

Has anybody here had success with texturing milk sufficiently to create latte art on a Sage DTP? Early days for my practising, but just want reassurance that it is possible and that I just need to persevere.

If anybody has managed it, I presume no particular nuance with this machine? Just likely to take longer than the more powerful steam wands out there?


----------



## garydyke1

Yep , its more than possible


----------



## filthynines

Thanks Gary - will get back on that drawing board


----------



## JimBean1

Yep I've got a DTP and although it does take a few mins, as long as you have a good technique it's fine. I use full cream milk in a cold jug and stretch to about 80 fahrenheit then heat to 140 before polishing, pouring off the top layer of tick foam then perfect.


----------



## filthynines

Very nice @JimBean1 - gives me hope!


----------



## JimBean1

I'll try to do a little video but with only a phone it's a bit tricky. What's actually the main problem/s you're getting?


----------



## filthynines

Don't trouble yourself if it's too difficult, though it would be interesting to see. Main problem is that I'm a novice and I've only started steaming milk in the last few months. When I do get decent texture I seem to get a lot of thick foam, and so it may well be that my mistake is not pouring it off (duhhh).

I'll keep practising. Since you're being very specific about temperature, I presume you use a thermometer and not a TempTag?

When you say stretch to 80 I presume that's when the texturing occurs (swirling of the milk etc) and the heading is just purely wand in milk and getting up to a drinkable temperature?


----------



## garydyke1

You'll want to have completed the stretching phase before the jug feels slightly warm, the rest of steaming is to incorporate the air you added during stretching (swirling it round in a vortex to smash the macro bubbles into tiny micro bubbles )


----------



## filthynines

Thanks very much - will give this a go very shortly!


----------



## filthynines

Had a go without success... ended up with way too much thick foam. I think it's cos I focused too much on fiddling with the meat thermometer I was using, and didn't position the wand correctly. Will keep trying.


----------



## JimBean1

Tried to film my effort this morning but it was a disaster so I gave up. What milk are you using out of interest? Skimmed and semi skimmed will foam a lot more and the less fat there is in the milk the less incorporated the foam will be and it will just be a thick foam and then milk with skimmed milk.

Is all the thcik foam on top nice and smooth like whipped cream or is it all bubbly? If I was getting too much foam I'd immediately think I'm adding too much air so just stretch for less time - there's no rule to say how long you should stretch it for, just need to experiment. Try stretching for literally two seconds only then see if you get the opposite problem i.e. no foam - if so then it's somewhere in the middle.

I do generally have a thick layer of nice smooth thick foam after steaming but I pour some off and keep polishing until I know it's thick shiny milk instead of actual foam.

Also how much milk are you starting with in the jug? You need a decent amount to work with, generally up to the bottom of where the spout starts to form on the inside.


----------



## Mocochoco

It is definitely possible. If you are having trouble try pouring the finished milk into another jug then back into the pitcher before you pour to reincorporate any separated foam


----------



## filthynines

JimBean1 said:


> What milk are you using out of interest?
> 
> Is all the thcik foam on top nice and smooth like whipped cream or is it all bubbly?
> 
> Also how much milk are you starting with in the jug? You need a decent amount to work with, generally up to the bottom of where the spout starts to form on the inside.


I'm using Yeo Valley whole milk, and I'm putting no more than up to the bottom of the spout on the jug.

I usually end up with smooth foam on top. Today I got what I thought was a decent texture, but once I'd poured a cortado there was zero chance of me getting any art on top. Interestingly I poured a little more once I'd had a couple of sips, and the milk was dense enough to make an "impression" on top of the coffee. I'm wondering whether - as mocochoco says - a second jug might assist until I get the hang properly.

Thanks for the input, guys.


----------



## emc2

Are you using the jug that came with the Sage? I have much better results with a Motta jug.


----------



## filthynines

I am indeed. New jug might be next step. Any particular Motta jug?


----------



## hotmetal

Another tip, I prefer temp tags to thermometers. Like you said, you can get distracted by the thermometer (either trying to read it, or trying to hold it out of the way) whereas a temp tag is harder to see but accurate enough and doesn't get in the way. I use my fingers on the bottom of the jug to measure temp - 65°C correlates with "ouch" - no really, the milk is spot on when you can't touch the base any longer, once you remember the feeling you don't need to worry about thermometers, and a temp tag is useful just to 'recalibrate' your fingers after the steaming is done. Try to blast a quick few 'slurps' of air into the milk in the first 1-2 seconds, and spend the rest of the time until 'ouch' spinning the vortex and smashing the air into ever smaller bubbles without getting any extra air (noises) at the tip.


----------



## Stevie

Whole milk is the best, and having used a Sage - it is very possible to do good latte art, just practice







Add the air to the milk to stop the squealing in the first 5-8 seconds and then submerge the tip to just smooth out the bubbles. You're looking for milk that resembles liquid mallow. Pour from a height then tilt the cup and take the jug right up to the surface to start the art.


----------



## filthynines

Thanks guys. I considered TempTags a little while ago, just haven't purchased from a vendor where I could add it on to my purchase. Trial and error, amirite??

I'm getting better. Managed to get a white splodge on top of my cortado yesterday... I should probably revert to larger milk drinks whilst I continue to practise.


----------



## hotmetal

Bigger cups are easier. Also the cup shape makes a difference. It's a lot of trial and error. If you do several goes back to back that helps with getting feedback, as opposed to just doing 2 or 3 a day. You could always use the milk to make breakfast with so it doesn't go to waste. Extra smooth porridge hahaha!

Ask @Glenn about TempTags - he's a distributor so no need to worry about having to find a retailer that sells them and something else you want, just to make P&P worthwhile.


----------



## JimBean1

filthynines said:


> Has anybody here had success with texturing milk sufficiently to create latte art on a Sage DTP? Early days for my practising, but just want reassurance that it is possible and that I just need to persevere.
> 
> If anybody has managed it, I presume no particular nuance with this machine? Just likely to take longer than the more powerful steam wands out there?


How are you getting on with your DTP? I managed to film a couple of my recent pours and although i far from good at latte art hopefully this little video shows you that it's definitely possible.


----------



## filthynines

Thanks for that @JimBean1, that would be a decent level for me to aspire to at this point in time. I'm getting on *ok*. I think my milk texturing is improving. I think I'm partly suffering from not having a wider cup to practise on; I'm left with quite a small canvas. I will buy decent cups when I move house shortly. But I'm practising more at the moment and seeing some potential. Not getting anything at all artistic yet, though!


----------



## filthynines

And what jug are you using there, JimBean1? I think I'm in the market for a new jug and some TempTags.


----------



## JimBean1

filthynines said:


> And what jug are you using there, JimBean1? I think I'm in the market for a new jug and some TempTags.


I have a couple of jugs that i use bit this one is a 360ml Rhinowares Stealth i think. I don't really find that the jug makes too much difference, it's mainly the technique and I've learnt that buying new stuff doesn't improve your technique


----------



## filthynines

JimBean1 said:


> ... and I've learnt that buying new stuff doesn't improve your technique


Nooooooooooooooo


----------



## JimBean1

filthynines said:


> Nooooooooooooooo


I know! Saves money though


----------



## JimBean1

Getting better at my tulip technique


----------



## jonnycooper29

I'm very new to this and these are probably only my 5/6th attempt, but I'd say it's a very capable machine considering this..


----------

